# Visa- Work Permit Concerns



## 2ndtime (Aug 7, 2015)

THANKS TO ALL WHO RESPOND
-
I pulled this off of a privately run Mexico Discussion Board, "Mexican Temporary and Permanent Resident Work Permit" dated after the 2012/13 (?) visa law changes 
- 
"Holders of a temporary resident visa may be allowed to work in Mexico but they require a work permit. . . .If you do not have a visa currently and do not qualify for any of the residency visas then your prospective employer will have to make the application." 
- 
I do not qualify for temporary residency (Website said min. monthly is $2,000 UDS income and my SS Retirement is $1,100USD with an additional $250USD from a savings draw down good for 20 years) . . . but it does say I can be sponsored by an employer . . so, 
-
Option 1- Look for TESOL work online
-
Option 2 - make a deal with a local private language school. They would sponsor/ 'employ me' and help get me the proper papers. I would then represent 'them' in my own seeking out of private tutoring in any sector, business English tutoring/ college bound student / where ever. We would split the cost of advertising in some manner or I would pay for it on my own and then share the 'earnings' with them depending on costs participation of the advertising, getting leads and turning them into customers. Either way, they would be making some kind of money for doing absolutely nothing. 
- 
I already have multiple TESOL specific/target certificates. In two years I will have a Master's degree in TESOL to hang on my wall and to add to my education arsenal as well as to 'My" advertising. 3 years after that a Doctoral in ESL (same concepts as TESOL) . (I think) mighty impressive from both an educational background, winning new business with those impressive credentials and then keeping my customers with great tutoring (Yea I'm real good at that too.) 
- 
Am I anywhere near ****** in Mexico reality, Comments


----------



## 2ndtime (Aug 7, 2015)

*Another Angle*

Also 'your' knowledge / thoughts on a ****** (me) starting a registered tutoring English business 1) with a Mexican partner and/or 2) by myself. 
-
Would I then have working status in Mexico? 
-
THANKS


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

> I do not qualify for temporary residency (Website said min. monthly is $2,000 UDS income and my SS Retirement is $1,100USD with an additional $250USD from a savings draw down good for 20 years) . . . but it does say I can be sponsored by an employer . . so,


This figure you are quoting is no longer accurate. It is from before the monthly amount required for an RT was reduced, and also before the dollar to peso rate was so high. The changes in the immigration law of a few years ago increased the required amounts for both RT and RP by quite a bit, and resulted in many people becoming ineligible. These amounts are calculated in pesos, so a strong dollar (as is the case right now) reduces the amount required. The amount was reduced at the end of 2014 by a factor of 25%. The current requirement (as of the first of the year when I last checked) is around $1,250.

People report inconsistencies among the consulates about whether or not income from sources other than pensions is acceptable. That seems to vary from place to place. Your $1, 100 does not alone meet the requirement. Other people may be more clued in than I am about whether you can make up the difference with savings. 

You can also qualify by means of a large enough bank balance. (In lieu of monthly income.) This requires a bank balance for 12 months of 365,200 pesos, or around $20,900 US currently. If you have enough savings to pay out $250 a month for 20 years, as you say, then you should easily meet this requirement.

Welcome to ExpatForum, 2ndtimer!

.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

> The amount was reduced at the end of 2014 by a factor of 25%.


I tried to edit the above post for clarity, but I missed my 15-minute window. The government reduced the monthly income requirement from 400 to 300 days of the minimum daily DF wage (73.04 pesos for 2016.)

.


----------



## 2ndtime (Aug 7, 2015)

*Small Detail I Omitted*



TurtleToo said:


> You can also qualify by means of a large enough bank balance. (In lieu of monthly income.) This requires a bank balance for 12 months of 365,200 pesos, or around $20,900 US currently. If you have enough savings to pay out $250 a month for 20 years, as you say, then you should easily meet this requirement..


Unfortunately that bank balance I speak of will be four years in the making.. . . don't seem to have the "Luck Of the Irish" on this one . . Well on the plan B . .


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

2ndtime said:


> Unfortunately that bank balance I speak of will be four years in the making.. . .


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that you won't get approved on the basis of hypothetical future savings. On the other hand, the dollar stands at 18.449 pesos this morning. That comes to $1,188/month to meet the RT requirement. 

It must be somewhat tricky applying when currency is fluctuating, and you're close to the line. I wonder how that works. Say you are approved by the consulate, and the dollar drops before you present yourself to INM in Mexico. I'm sure I've read about whether or not you will be asked for your financial documentation again, but I can't remember.

.


----------

